# what do ghost shrimp eat?



## waynside

besides leftover fish food...what else do they eat? do they eat waste??? :fun:


----------



## fishfreaks

i dont think that any fish or invert eats fish waste..


----------



## fishfreek4life

*Shrimps*

Ghost shrimp eat a little of everything, except waste. There is no freshwater fish or critter that eats waste. Depending on how many you have, or what else is in the tank, small particles of flake food, pellets, wafers, etc work well. I have 2 breeding setups for ghost shrimp, and the breeding setups get a small cup of home-made mix: crunched shrimp pellets, general rich blend flake food, calcium powder, & algae wafers crunched up. They devour it and they seem to be doing great.


----------



## micstarz

I have one of them ghost shrimps- thrives happily on scraps of anything, fish food, brine shrimp, turtle food etc


----------



## Lydia

They will eat almost anything that can fit in their mouth, except waste. Mine help keep the bottom clean by eating up any flakes that fall to the bottom. They also provide food for my fish (not on purpose though)


----------



## Hamm35924

you dont really need to worry about feeding ghost shrimp, they will find a way to get food. I drop a betta pellet down there every so often, just in case and they eat that right up. They also do a good job of picking out the flake food that gets stuck in my hornwort.


----------



## micstarz

I got my ghost shrimp from the wild- caught it meself. The place was algae ridden- long strands of them. I think they ate that. But when it was put into my tank, it happily picked up flake food almost straight away. So it goes to show that these shrimp will eat almost anything small enough for them.


----------



## Jonno

Mine hide all day and when feeding time is ready they come out and pick up all the food that sunk to the bottom i have also seen them eating algae of leafs of plants they are very fun to watch when they are eating


----------



## micstarz

yea, and you can always see the color of their last meal 'cos their stomachs are transparent.


----------

